# has anyone gone in thu temp resident visa status



## PacificNWmom (May 17, 2009)

Ok, unless I can get a job - I wont be able to get Perm Visa b/c my job isn't one of the 38 on the list

I want to get to Canada - 

if its done that way - any advice - can I get a perm visa once I'm there? and once I find a job


----------

